# Way To GO Divot250



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Divot,

Congtrats big guy. I thought I read somewhere that you were thinking of shooting fingers. What happened?

Still, fine win.

Arrow


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is right it is time to give a big hand to our own Divot250. :clap:
> 
> Wade went to Presleys and WON BHFS division. :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Way to go buddy....I am proud of ya.:darkbeer: Atleast someONE got me what I asked for....:wink:


Thanks Brown Hornet.

I have ofeten wondered what it would feel like to win. Awhile back my firend DeeStarnes told me that I would win this year. That I was on the verge. Well it came sooner than I could have ever imagined. Its people such as yourself that put others before you that make it worth while, and I thank you for that. I'm proud to call you FRIEND


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Way to Go, congrats...:darkbeer:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Arrow said:


> Divot,
> 
> Congtrats big guy. I thought I read somewhere that you were thinking of shooting fingers. What happened?
> 
> ...


Thanks arrow

Yes you did read right that I was going to shoot fingers and I did for a few, but I couldn't get into a good anchor postion and I was tearing up my chin. No matter where or what I changed I still hit my chin, I was throwing arrows all over the place. I mean missing the target completeley on one shot then a 5 five on the next, the missing again. My chin took a beating to the point when I was done I was bleeding. SO I went back to what I was doing before.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice job DIVOT !! :jam:

ahhhhh, so does this mean you will no longer be in the cj distance shoot ?? since i cant sit you down, maybe i can ask you to sit out ?? i need all the help i can get ..... just sit on the bench w/ your trophy and medal and look  

:tongue:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

south-paaw said:


> Nice job DIVOT !! :jam:
> 
> ahhhhh, so does this mean you will no longer be in the cj distance shoot ?? since i cant sit you down, maybe i can ask you to sit out ?? i need all the help i can get ..... just sit on the bench w/ your trophy and medal and look
> 
> :tongue:


Hey, There is one thing that I learned if you don't shoot you can't win. My main goal is to set out and have fun, winning is furthest thing from my mind. The great one witnessed my first win. I'll send in the scores because its fun to see how well I did against the rest of ya. My problem is that I tinkered to much with my setup and I have been struggling lately, a week before Presleys I changed everything back to where it was before. I shot better than I have in weeks.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

One of the reasons I like the CJ distance shoot is I get to shoot against top notch archers. Shows me how far I have to go. Way to go divot250.:thumb:


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go divot. Congrats on some great shooting!


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

oldglorynewbie said:


> One of the reasons I like the CJ distance shoot is I get to shoot against top notch archers. Shows me how far I have to go. Way to go divot250.:thumb:


I know what you mean. I have the pleasure of shooting with a top notch archer in sstarnes, Deestarnes aint far behind, no matter how good I shoot she right there putting me on the pine.

Hey thanks


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

OA3D said:


> Way to go divot. Congrats on some great shooting!


Thanks I appreciated the compliments.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice shootin Divot:darkbeer: Congrats and may you have many more wins:wink:
John


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

yes, congrats divot...good shooting.
i would say "it feels good to win doesn't it"....but i wouldn't know! :tongue:
keep it up


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Way to go divot250. The first of many.:thumb: :rock:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

sharkred7 said:


> Nice shootin Divot:darkbeer: Congrats and may you have many more wins:wink:
> John


Thanks sharkred

Looking forward to Iowa. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

dontpunchit said:


> yes, congrats divot...good shooting.
> i would say "it feels good to win doesn't it"....but i wouldn't know! :tongue:
> keep it up


Thanks

It felt great, I was told that I would win this year. DeeStarnes told me that, While at presleys it never crossed my mind until Scott and Dee told me that I had won my class. Yours will come.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

swerve said:


> Way to go divot250. The first of many.:thumb: :rock:


Thanks Swerve

I would like to win more. Think thats the case with everyone once they win. But I still maintain that its fun and thats what we set out for. Whether its at a local shoot or even s district, or if we travel like we did this past weekend. We get together and have fun. Winning just a bonus for me, If I win thatss great don't get me wrong. I do this for the fun of it. I think thats why I shoot better is becasue we have so much fun.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So did you get one of those fancy bowcases?

If so let's see it.:wink:


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats Divot!!! That is awesome... I think if we wait for them they will never come. If we participate and have fun you never know what can happen. Good shooting!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats on your win, that must feel really good, and a nice B-day present for BH.


----------



## DeeStarnes (Nov 27, 2006)

divot250 said:


> Thanks I appreciated the compliments.


Me too!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Congrats* divot250*! :thumbs_up Nice to see a fellow BHFS shooter come through. :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

divot250 said:


> Thanks sharkred
> 
> Looking forward to Iowa. Hope to see you there.


I be there:tongue:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Divot's winning ways*

Good job 'divot' 

Keep it fun and you should have lots of wins.
Make it work and they'll go away.

So have lots of fun, aint this a great sport. -Doyle-


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> So did you get one of those fancy bowcases?
> 
> If so let's see it.:wink:


No just got a mug, maybe if I would have shot in the 680's then I might have got a bow case. They gave those out to the over all


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

mtmedic said:


> Congrats Divot!!! That is awesome... I think if we wait for them they will never come. If we participate and have fun you never know what can happen. Good shooting!!!:thumbs_up


Thats is what I have been telling people. You just have to let it happen


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

blondstar said:


> Congrats on your win, that must feel really good, and a nice B-day present for BH.


When they handed me the trophy thats when I knew that I won, I would have sreamed but in the pink that would have really raised some questions


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

DeeStarnes said:


> Me too!


One thing to say Dee. You and Scott give me something that no one else can. I thank you and Scott for being such great friends.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Congrats* divot250*! :thumbs_up Nice to see a fellow BHFS shooter come through. :wink:


I llikr to shoot BHFS, it challenges me when I'm alittle off like I was on Sunday


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

C Doyle 88 said:


> Good job 'divot'
> 
> Keep it fun and you should have lots of wins.
> Make it work and they'll go away.
> ...


When my gang gets togehter thats what we do. If its just 2 of us, or if the whole gang is together we have fun.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Great job. I think we are going to see alot of M4L People winning big tournaments this year. Thats the way to get the show rolling.
I bet you did not even take 5 did ya. You da man!

By the way your going down this week at the Distance shoot.
Yes, you cant rest on your laurals. Drive on.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Great job. I think we are going to see alot of M4L People winning big tournaments this year. Thats the way to get the show rolling.
> I bet you did not even take 5 did ya. You da man!
> 
> By the way your going down this week at the Distance shoot.
> Yes, you cant rest on your laurals. Drive on.


Nope no take 5 for me there.
I hope the M4L train rolls on this year.
As far as the distance we'll just have to wait and see, found something out last night shootung and now I'm just about back to shooting the way I was a several weeks ago. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------

